# Can you take the ICD-10 Proficiency test without being certified?



## kseifert (Mar 12, 2014)

I have coding students that can't afford CPC exam...yet. So, wondering if they can still do the ICD-10 test.
Thanks in advance
Karen S


----------



## Susan (Mar 12, 2014)

Karen;

Yes they can.  As long as they are members they can take the proficiency assessment for ICD-10.


----------



## LCR CPC (Mar 13, 2014)

AAPC allowed my company to purchase the ICD-10 training bundle for 5 of us, including a non-member.  They set up special access for her to do the training.  I'd suggest you call customer service and see if you can set up a similar arrangement.


----------

